# RC73 remote doesn't power on or off Denon receiver



## rickfriele (Nov 1, 2010)

I just purchased an RC73 remote to use with a HR44 that replaced a problematic HR34 and am having trouble getting it to power on and off my Denon receiver. I set it up in RF mode and it controls the audio properly using the Denon, but when I press the "OFF" button only the TV and HR44 turn off. When the "ON" button is pressed again only the TV and HR44 turn on. I went through and setup the Denon remote code and it asked me to press power to confirm it was working. I pressed the "OFF" button and the Denon turned off. I then pressed the "ON" button and the Denon comes back on. I select "Everything is working", but then when I exit the menus and then try to power everything off only the TV and HR44 turn off.

Equipment
Panasonic Plasma
HR44
Denon AVR1909
all connected via HDMI


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Enable HDMI-CEC Control 

HR44 -Menu-Settings-display - Preference -Set HDMI to (ON)

Tun it on For the TV (menu) DENON (menu)


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

The RC7X remotes can't power on/off audio devices. As WestDC points out, you must rely on HDMI CEC for that.


----------



## zim2dive (Jan 3, 2017)

Curious if the OP ever got this working. I have an HR54 + Denon AVR2113 where neither ON nor OFF work (to the Denon).. on one of the Genie clients, "OFF" works, but not "ON" (this is with an AVR1713)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

zim2dive said:


> Curious if the OP ever got this working. I have an HR54 + Denon AVR2113 where neither ON nor OFF work (to the Denon).. on one of the Genie clients, "OFF" works, but not "ON" (this is with an AVR1713)


See post above yours for the answer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zim2dive (Jan 3, 2017)

peds48 said:


> See post above yours for the answer


Let me re-phrase.. did the OP get HDMI-CEC working. For me it does not.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

zim2dive said:


> Let me re-phrase.. did the OP get HDMI-CEC working. For me it does not.


For CEC to work every device in the chain must be compatible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zim2dive (Jan 3, 2017)

peds48 said:


> For CEC to work every device in the chain must be compatible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm looking for actual results of owners with Denon equipment to see if anyone has i working, or if there is a general compatibility issue.

I have 1 system which is half broken, and another which is completely non-functional (for HDMI-CEC).


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

zim2dive said:


> I'm looking for actual results of owners with Denon equipment to see if anyone has i working, or if there is a general compatibility issue.
> 
> I have 1 system which is half broken, and another which is completely non-functional (for HDMI-CEC).


If you look at the profile of the OP, he hasn't posted here since starting this thread. I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for their answer.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

zim2dive said:


> I'm looking for actual results of owners with Denon equipment to see if anyone has i working, or if there is a general compatibility issue.
> 
> I have 1 system which is half broken, and another which is completely non-functional (for HDMI-CEC).


It should work but implementation relies on your equipment. Some manufacturers support "wake to on" on CEC some don't, that is why you are getting the one AVR to only turn off and not on.

On another note, it seems you have some good equipment but you are relying on a free romote for a good experience. IMO you need to compensate your set up with a good remote control.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zim2dive (Jan 3, 2017)

looks like it was a cable problem for me. I had swapped the AVR<>DVR cable, but not the TV<>AVR cable. With a different cable, I have CEC and ARC working.

The DTV remote now controls TV+DVR+AVR.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

Bringing back an old thread.



litzdog911 said:


> The RC7X remotes can't power on/off audio devices. As WestDC points out, you must rely on HDMI CEC for that.


In my experience, yes and no. My RC73 has turned on and off my Marantz (SR-7002) and Denon (AVR-X4400H) receivers for years. I recently bought a Sony A8H TV, and since I programmed the RC73 to operate the Sony, it will no longer turn my Denon on or off. It controls the volume, but that's it. I did not reprogram the RC73 to control the Denon, only the Sony. I recently bought another Denon (AVR-S650H) for my master bedroom and the RC73 will turn the Denon on and off as well as control the volume. HDMI CEC is on for all devices in both locations. After years of use this is really frustrating.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Remote has never done it. It’s been done through hdmi CEC.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> Remote has never done it. It's been done through hdmi CEC.


As I posted, they are all on. That doesn't explain why it is no longer working on the X4400H when it's worked for two years.


----------



## athompson99 (Oct 4, 2006)

Aliens said:


> Bringing back an old thread.
> 
> In my experience, yes and no. My RC73 has turned on and off my Marantz (SR-7002) and Denon (AVR-X4400H) receivers for years. I recently bought a Sony A8H TV, and since I programmed the RC73 to operate the Sony, it will no longer turn my Denon on or off. It controls the volume, but that's it. I did not reprogram the RC73 to control the Denon, only the Sony. I recently bought another Denon (AVR-S650H) for my master bedroom and the RC73 will turn the Denon on and off as well as control the volume. HDMI CEC is on for all devices in both locations. After years of use this is really frustrating.


Can you help with A8H programming? Here is my issue.

I purchased a new Sony A8H OLED TV. My directv remote RC73 will find a code that operates it, but the problem is you can't turn on the TV with the directv remote code. The on light flashes on the TV but the TV does not come on.

My understanding is that once you program in a tv remove code the RC73 will turn on the directv Genie and then the TV. This doesn't work on my new tv.

You have to turn the TV on with the Sony remote, but then if you have the tv programed into the RC73 and try to turn on the Genie it also turns off the TV.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As pointed out in another thread, you should try enabling HDMI-CEC on all of the devices in the chain.


----------

